# Anabolics and Tattoo's



## AXrip (Nov 7, 2010)

i am going to be getting a tattoo fairly big on my back shoulder blade to shoulder blade ("Liberty be mine", its on my family crest)
but i am also planning to start my first cycle, probably 3 or 4 months after. and with that cycle im hoping to make fairly big gains.

im just wondering since the tattoo will be on my back is it going to stretch or distort much or should i be alright in the end.
also, how much is a decent tip for the artist?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2010)

You're not going to get THAT big, so dont worry.


----------



## clutton101 (Nov 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you're not going to get that big, so dont worry.



+1


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 7, 2010)

My bestfriend is a tattoo artist, and I asked him the same thing when I done a cycle he said no it wont make it look spaz. or nothing. 

Nice crest! my family crest is never forget, it is going on my forearm and it will not stretch also, I asked


----------



## pyes (Nov 7, 2010)

the tat will be fine....if you get extremely huge, it may fade but that is about it.


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2010)

If you were to sell fake Prop and get huge like Poppye, then yea, you'll have something to worry about


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 7, 2010)

pyes said:


> the tat will be fine....if you get extremely huge, it may fade but that is about it.


 

true brother.

If you know of tatoo artist's like boog he does them light, like heaps light,
where as if you go a few shades darker then your ink will not fade 

I will pm you btw.


----------



## Ltman87 (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't even need to worry it will be fine. And my rule is for every $100 spent is $10 tip


----------



## AXrip (Nov 7, 2010)

right on thanks for the help guys, just needed that extra shot of confidence on this one

Cheers!


----------

